# Interrupt storm detected on "irq10:"



## f-bsduser (Aug 23, 2010)

Is it hardware problem or somthing else?
My box runs only under safe mode und error message is:


```
Interrupt storm detected on "irq10:"; throttling interrupt source
```

how i understund i's assigned irq 10 for more hardware?

vmstat -i shows:


```
irq10: ehci0 uhci*
irq11: re0 uhci0+
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2010)

Perhaps if you told us what version of FreeBSD, what architecture and on what hardware is it running.


----------



## f-bsduser (Aug 23, 2010)

ok. here is all log message.

1.part


```
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `vnlru' to stop...done
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `bufdaemon' to stop...done
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `syncer' to stop...
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: Syncing disks, vnodes remaining...0 0 done
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: All buffers synced.
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2006 The FreeBSD Project.
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: FreeBSD 6.1-RELEASE #0: Sun May  7 04:42:56 UTC 2006
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: [email]root@opus.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SMP
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz (2401.93-MHz 686-class CPU)
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6f6  Stepping = 6
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: 
Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: Features2=0xe3bd<SSE3,RSVD2,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,<b9>,CX16,<b14>,<b15>>
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: Cores per package: 2
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: real memory  = 2147024896 (2047 MB)
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: avail memory = 2096025600 (1998 MB)
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: cpu0 on motherboard
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: pcib0: <Host to PCI bridge> pcibus 0 on motherboard
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: pir0: <PCI Interrupt Routing Table: 16 Entries> on motherboard
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: $PIR: BIOS IRQ 15 for 0.29.INTC does not match link 0x62 irq 10
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: $PIR: BIOS IRQ 15 for 0.26.INTC does not match link 0x62 irq 10
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: pcib1: <PCIBIOS PCI-PCI bridge> irq 11 at device 1.0 on pci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: pci1: <display, VGA> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xdc00-0xdc1f irq 11 at device 26.0 on pci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb0: USB revision 1.0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhub0: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhci1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xe000-0xe01f irq 5 at device 26.1 on pci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci1
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb1: USB revision 1.0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhub1: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfebffc00-0xfebfffff irq 10 at device 26.7 on pci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb2: EHCI version 1.0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb2: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb2: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb2: USB revision 2.0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhub2: Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: pci0: <multimedia> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: pcib2: <PCIBIOS PCI-PCI bridge> irq 11 at device 28.0 on pci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: pci3: <PCI bus> on pcib2
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: pcib3: <PCIBIOS PCI-PCI bridge> irq 11 at device 28.4 on pci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: pci2: <PCI bus> on pcib3
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: atapci0: <JMicron JMB363 SATA300 controller> port 0xac00-0xac07,0xa880-0xa883,0xa800-0xa807,0xa480-0xa483,0xa400-
0xa40f mem 0xfe9fe000-0xfe9fffff irq 11 at device 0.0 on pci2
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhci2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd480-0xd49f irq 14 at device 29.0 on pci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci2
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb3: USB revision 1.0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhub3: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhci3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd800-0xd81f irq 10 at device 29.1 on pci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci3
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb4: USB revision 1.0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhub4: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhci4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd880-0xd89f irq 10 at device 29.2 on pci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhci4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb5: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci4
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb5: USB revision 1.0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhub5: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfebff800-0xfebffbff irq 14 at device 29.7 on pci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ehci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb6: EHCI version 1.0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb6: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb3 usb4 usb5
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb6: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: usb6: USB revision 2.0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhub6: Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: uhub6: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: pcib4: <PCIBIOS PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: pci4: <PCI bus> on pcib4
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: re0: <RealTek 8169S Single-chip Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xb800-0xb8ff mem 0xfeaffc00-0xfeaffcff irq 11 at device 0.0 
on pci4
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S media interface> on miibus0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: rgephy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseTX, 1000baseTX-FDX, auto
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: re0: Ethernet address: 00:08:54:36:be:ed
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: atapci1: <GENERIC ATA controller> port 0xec00-0xec07,0xe880-0xe883,0xe800-0xe807,0xe480-0xe483,0xe400-
0xe40f,0xe080-0xe08f irq 10 at device 31.2 on pci0
```


----------



## f-bsduser (Aug 23, 2010)

2. part 


```
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ata5: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ata6: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: atapci2: <GENERIC ATA controller> port 0xd400-0xd407,0xd080-0xd083,0xd000-0xd007,0xcc00-0xcc03,0xc880-
0xc88f,0xc800-0xc80f irq 10 at device 31.5 on pci0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ata7: <ATA channel 0> on atapci2
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ata8: <ATA channel 1> on atapci2
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: pmtimer0 on isa0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xcf000-0xd1fff on isa0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ata0 at port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 irq 14 on isa0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ata1 at port 0x170-0x177,0x376 irq 15 on isa0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: kbd0 at atkbd0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: fdc0: <Enhanced floppy controller> at port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on isa0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: fdc0: [FAST]
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ppc0: <Parallel port> at port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on isa0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/9 bytes threshold
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: sio0: type 16550A
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: sio1: port may not be enabled
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: unknown: <PNP0c01> can't assign resources (memory)
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: unknown: <PNP0501> can't assign resources (port)
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: unknown: <PNP0700> can't assign resources (port)
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: unknown: <INT0800> can't assign resources (memory)
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2401931466 Hz quality 800
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: Interrupt storm detected on "irq10:"; throttling interrupt source
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ad10: 35304MB <WDC WD360ADFD-00NLR1 20.07P20> at ata5-master PIO4
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: GEOM_MIRROR: Device gm0 created (id=2582629615).
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: GEOM_MIRROR: Device gm0: provider ad10 detected.
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ad12: 238475MB <WDC WD2500AAKS-60L9A0 02.03E02> at ata6-master PIO4
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: GEOM_MIRROR: Device gm0: provider ad12 detected.
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: ad16: 476940MB <WDC WD5000AAKS-00V1A0 05.01D05> at ata8-master PIO4
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: GEOM_MIRROR: Device gm0: provider ad12 activated.
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: GEOM_MIRROR: Device gm0: provider ad10 activated.
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: GEOM_MIRROR: Device gm0: provider mirror/gm0 launched.
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mirror/gm0s1a
Aug 23 13:03:51 xxx kernel: re0: link state changed to UP
```

If need som more informotion to resolve my problem, just ask and i will give all what need.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2010)

6.1-RELEASE has been EOL (End of Life) for some time. Support for 6.4 will end next november. Try something more recent.


----------



## f-bsduser (Aug 23, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> 6.1-RELEASE has been EOL (End of Life) for some time. Support for 6.4 will end next november. Try something more recent.



i will try update it, but i think problem will stay anyway, becouse system was work 3 yers befor without the problems.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2010)

f-bsduser said:
			
		

> becouse system was work 3 yers befor without the problems.


Then it's most likely a hardware issue.


----------



## da1 (Aug 23, 2010)

@f-bsduser:

as far as I can see from your dmesg, you have <GENERIC ATA controller> at irq10.

pls do `atacontrol list` and then [cmd=]atacontrol cap <device>[/cmd] on the devices connected to the controller. Since I'm 99% sure they hare hdd's, also do [cmd=]smartclt -A /dev/<device>[/cmd]
Post all here pls.

btw, any errors in /var/log/messages about write error ?
2nd btw, why is your system going to single user mode ? what are the last messages that you see before the last line in single user mode ?


----------



## f-bsduser (Aug 24, 2010)

da1 said:
			
		

> @f-bsduser:
> 
> as far as I can see from your dmesg, you have <GENERIC ATA controller> at irq10.
> 
> ...



I added an attachments files, please check them and i dont have a comand like smartclt.
One time i receive read/write errors in log files, when hdd disk was connected to ata chanel 7, then i connect it to chanel 8 and no more receive this messages. Last line in user single mode is the same like in normal mode:

```
Aug 23 13:03:45 xxx kernel: Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
```

Can it be a problem, becouse i have mirroring so different hdds? One of them support only serial ata v1.0 ?


----------



## da1 (Aug 24, 2010)

f-bsduser said:
			
		

> i dont have a comand like smartclt


how about installing smartmontools then ? 
[CMD="/usr/ports/sysutils/smartmontools"][/CMD]



> Last line in user single mode is the same like in normal mode:


I didn;t mean it literally. Show us the error that forces the system to drop to single user mode.



> Can it be a problem, becouse i have mirroring so different hdds? One of them support only serial ata v1.0 ?


The only problem here, from my point of view, would be tre transfer rate.


So, let's take it from the top. What disks do you have connected to the controller ? Are they the ones that have the OS on them ? Maybe the reason why the OS drops to single user mode is related to the controller (if the disks have the OS on them). you need to check this
What conf. do you have on the disks ? raid or simple ?
Did you try moving the controller to another PCI ? 
Also, make sure the PCI is clean.


----------



## f-bsduser (Aug 24, 2010)

System not droping to user single mode. The system stop on line which i give before and not moving forward (in normal mode un user single mode), system works only in safe mode, i manualy entering in safe mode. On system i have 3 hdds:

ad10 - 36 GB - OS
ad12 - 250 GB - OS
ad16 - 500 GB - for data

Disks ad10 un ad12 is in Ride (mirroring), i use sofware raid not hardware and i dont have a PCI controler, in PCI slots i have only network card. And what you mean, the PCI is clean, how can i check it ?


----------



## f-bsduser (Aug 24, 2010)

I installed smartmontools und add report in attachments, what you can say about them ?


----------



## da1 (Aug 24, 2010)

as far as I understood, your problem is:

```
Interrupt storm detected on "irq10:"; throttling interrupt source
```

We have determined that you have a controller on that IRQ and there is obviously something wrong there. First question, is that controller integrated or not into the mobo. If it isn't, you can move it to another pci/pci-x slot. If that fails, (maybe) you can set a thing of two in BIOS for this IRQ.

Since it is a ATA controller, I am presuming you have hdd's and/or optical unit's attached to it. Since you have a "storm" in place, the things attached must behave in a weird way (aka not as they would normally).

Pls do some investigation in this case.
For [CMD=]vmstat -i[/CMD] you need to pay attention to the numbers (both columns).


Now ... the second part of the problem is that you are saying the OS freezez. Is this somehow related to the above issue ? did it also happen before you got the "storm".


----------



## f-bsduser (Aug 24, 2010)

1. Yes, controller is integrated in mother board.
2. In bios i can reserve irq, i was trying to reserve irq10, but error was stay the same only then it shows next irq11:

```
Interrupt storm detected on "irq11:"; throttling interrupt source
```
3. In normal und user single mode OS freaze one line before i get this storm error, it is directly releated with above issue.

vmstat -i repport attached, but i dont know what this nummbers tels me , maybe you can exlain.


----------



## da1 (Aug 24, 2010)

from vmstat(8) you get: 
	
	



```
-i      Report on the number of interrupts taken by each device since system startup.
```
a.k.a, you have lot's of activity there.

FIX ? maybe BIOS upgrade ? (if ur lucky ?)


----------



## f-bsduser (Aug 24, 2010)

There is a lot of activity, becouse on machine is 3 domains names, with home pages, mail servers, ftp servers. I already upgraded a BIOS to the latest version and its not helped. Maybe some other suggestions?


----------



## da1 (Aug 24, 2010)

1. try secondary ATA controller (pci/pci-x card)
2. replace mobo ?

the thing is that the ATA controller is controlled by the Northbridge (or the bridge on modern mobo's). if the bridge is gone, you can forget the mobo. I cannot tell if the bridge is functioning properly or not but I can say that if it were completely gone, other parts of the system would behave weird too. BTW, any other parts behaving weird ?


----------

